# Shell dwellers ended up lunch!



## JBGC (Aug 25, 2008)

Question: my friend bought 3 shell dwellers from the LFS and he has a 5 foot tank with frontosa in it, the LFS owner assured him they would be fine in with fronts... We told him the size of the fronts and all.. soon as the fish went in with the shells it was lunch time, the fronts ate the shell dwellers...

Do you think we should complain to the LFS owner as he no doubt told us the wrong info?


----------



## JBGC (Aug 25, 2008)

Turns out, he gave him a full refund/ store credit. Thumbs up to the LFS


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

maybe that owner should learn his info before he gives it out.
i love testing out new employee's. i ask them easy questions and they sometimes get them wrong.


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

Lesson to be learned. That LFS owner gives out bad advice. Luckily he did the right thing by crediting your friend.

Other lesson for your friend. Small fish are not to be kept with his frontosas.


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

Big fish will eat small fish


----------



## JBGC (Aug 25, 2008)

Yeah thanks guys the hard part is every LFS you go to gives you a different story / different advice, i sometimes find it hard to know if they are telling you fibs or not. Thats why i check on here i guess!

My new tank is still cycling .. can't wait to be able to stock it.. its posted in the Tank Setups.

Jas


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

Glad to hear the LFS refunded for the lost fish. Shame about the fish being snacks... but it happens, and lessons are learned.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

That should have been a no brainer!!


----------



## JBGC (Aug 25, 2008)

exasperatus2002 said:


> That should have been a no brainer!!


I have to admit i was suprised when he said they would be fine, but being new to frontosa we took his word for it.

Poor little buggers , they must have been dropped in the tank , looked around and then went "uugh oh" LOL


----------



## the_evil_dickfeldi (Feb 17, 2006)

Charles said:


> Big fish will eat small fish


Big fish will also eat small aggresive snots that won't back down  . I once had 9 tiny little occies with my half-grown Malawis(Definantly not recommended!). At first, the Mbuna were chased off, but as their superior growth rate kicked in, and they learned the occies wouldn't back off.....Gulp 

Ted


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

charles is right, big fish eat small fish. its the way of life.


----------

